# BMW X models dominate results in Off Road magazine readers’ poll.



## Kurt_OH (May 3, 2008)

I'd like to see a seriously capable off roader option, maybe with the 6cyl turbo diesel.

10" of clearance, locking diffs, skid plates, strong roof rack . . . 

Ideally it would be an X3 - keep it small.


----------



## Crazy4bmws (May 18, 2009)

^1 That would be AWESOME! I would love to see something that could go through 20 something inches of water, high ascent and descent angles, and locking diff. That would be the one and only SUV I would drive. I would drive it across the world. With a little help crossing the ocean from a cargo plane :rofl:.


----------

